# Como enviar señal de video por puerto serial



## Dipro167 (Jun 15, 2008)

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar, necesito poder enviar una señal de video a otra pc por medio del puerto serial ,  utilizando un programa en visual basic ya pude enviar mensajes pero no logro poder enviar el video que capturo atravez de una webcam


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2008)

Necesitas hacer un null modem o sea debes intercambiar la patilla 2 a la 3 y viceversa.

Pero deberas hacer un programa que tome FOTOS de la webcam y hacer un protocolo de comunicaciones.

El programa de comunicaciones son paquetes de datos, normalmente se hace la siguiente estructura.
inicio--tamaño--datos--checksum)control de errores).

El problema de utilizar el serie es que es muy lento, una foto te puede tardar 1 minutito  o mas depende de la velocidad que la maxima es de 115200 o sea apox 11520 bytes por segundo.


----------



## Dipro167 (Jun 15, 2008)

el cable null modem ya lo hice, esque mira el proyecto que tengo que realizar es de un chat por el puerto serial, los mensajes ya los envio de PC1 y lo recibo en PC2 y viseversa pero ahora me toca el turno de enviar la señal de video pero no se como y aparte como puedo crear el programa que le tome fotos a la webcam? en visual basic y otra pregunta como envio una imagen por el puerto serial? disculpa tanta preguntas pero en verdad necesito la información


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 27, 2008)

Dipro167 dijo:
			
		

> el cable null modem ya lo hice, esque mira el proyecto que tengo que realizar es de un chat por el puerto serial, los mensajes ya los envio de PC1 y lo recibo en PC2 y viseversa pero ahora me toca el turno de enviar la señal de video pero no se como y aparte como puedo crear el programa que le tome fotos a la webcam? en visual basic y otra pregunta como envio una imagen por el puerto serial? disculpa tanta preguntas pero en verdad necesito la información



Hola es como querer encausar un río con un embudo y una manguera de 3/4" el puerto serie no tiene suficiente velocidad para semejante cantidad de data por eso la aparicion de las WebCam a partir de los primeros desarrollos USB(al menos imágenes en casi "tiempo real").

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

